# What to do about Pics?



## nmayeux (Sep 13, 2006)

Seems that I have exceeded the maximum amount of dowload space of 256k.  What do I need to do to post pics again?  Do I need to delete posts, or can I be cleared to more space?  All of my pics have pretty much been Q related, and I think that they have contributed to the site.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## doug123 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Noah,

That just means the one pic you are trying to load is more than 256k.

You need to resize it to be less than 256k.

It doesn't have anything to do with previous pics posted.


----------



## jabo (Sep 13, 2006)

I had the same problem on Monday with a pic that was 143 kb and 640X480.  I don't know if the server is messing up or if my deleting some of the pics from my other posts helped, but I was able to post the same exact pics yesterday with no problem.


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 13, 2006)

I usually post off-site and link too them. I hope you wouldn't have to delete to upload more. That would cause chaos in the archives. :(


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 13, 2006)

Try using the image shack thing Noah.  You know how many pics I post and I never have had a problem since Bob-BQN got me on the beam with image shack. :D


----------



## nmayeux (Sep 14, 2006)

I automatically resize my pics when I download them from my camera, but now I can't even download my avitar.  Something has happened, and it says that I have reached my 256KB download quota.  Have I been spanked and don't know it?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 14, 2006)

ok.. I am walking in slowly here, please nobody hit me..

We have so many folks addicted to food porn that the bandwidth allowed on our site keeps going over and I keep having to upgrade. I thought to myself that I need to put a small limitation on the size of pictures to try and keep costs down just a little.

Maybe 256k is too small.. I will upgrade it to 500 and see if that suits everyone. The ONLY thing I am trying to eliminate is the uploading of pics that are  2-5 megabytes and we do get some of those.

Everytime a picture is viewed it goes against our allowed bandwidth and when the bandwidth is used up that I have paid for I get this email that says "you must upgrade, immediately" so anyway..

I will raise it to 500 mb and if anyone has trouble with that size let me know and I will raise it a little more. I want to have something reasonable for everyone.

We used 25GB of bandwidth last month and that is exciting but very costly.

I don't want to stop anyone from viewing or uploading pictures, that is one of the things that makes this site great. I just want you guys to try very hard to keep the file size as reasonable as possible and if you know how and can use a site like photobucket or image shack to post pics then that really helps.

Hope that explains things a little better and helps you to understand the logistics of what I try to do and why.

You guys are great.. keep up the good work!


----------



## jabo (Sep 14, 2006)

Jeff, I think 250 kb is fine.  However the problem that I experienced the other day was with a pic that was not over 250 kb, it was only 140 kb or so.  I think it is just a snafu that comes up.  I was allowed to post pics again after I deleted my food porn from the other thread.  I understand your bandwidth issues, but I am absolutely sure that the pic that I was trying to upload that got the me the "over 250 kb" message was not over sized.  I hope this helps.  I don't think that it is the pic size that we are having a problem with.

Jamie


----------



## nmayeux (Sep 23, 2006)

Jeff,
I still cannot post pics of any size.  I can't even post my avitar, as it says that it exceeds the 500kb limit.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jabo (Sep 23, 2006)

I just proved that it is not the size limit of one pic that I am going over, the forum currenly only allows me to put 500kb worth of pics up before I have to delete old ones.  

Are there easier ways than putting the pics on my personal site and then linking to them?  I don't want to kill all Jeff's bandwidth, but I would like to post pics.

Jamie


----------



## swalker (Sep 23, 2006)

I too had to delete pictures that I had previously posted...to be able to add some more uploads...no biggie. Wanted to show some new smoked food anyway. I got the same message stating I had exceeded my 256k. I think now if you reach your 500mb limit, just delete some of your earliest posts and you can add some new ones. I have also just learn how to use image shack correctly...what a deal...

Steve


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 23, 2006)

If you can use imageshack, or another service like that,  it would be better than deleting previous pics.  Deleting previous pics will leave little red X's inside little square boxes where your pics were in previous posts.  That is going to be very confusing to newbies and lurkers. :(


----------



## doug123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I wasn't able to post any more pics either.

Use ImageShack. You don't even have to register if you don't want to.

Took me about a minute to figure it out.


----------

